# Aus XML Schema "passende" Java Klassen generieren...



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2005)

...kann man mit XML Beans:
http://xmlbeans.apache.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## cham (23. Januar 2005)

gleich noch nen Zusatz: http://castor.exolab.org/sourcegen.html


----------



## danielandross (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein problem bei der Verwendung von scomp aus xmlbeans:
Ich möchte aus meiner Artikel.xsd die Klassen nach Artikel.jar kompilieren.
Ich orientiere mich an dem Beispiel aus dem "Getting Started":

Artikel.xsd liegt auf c:\
Artikel.jar soll auch in c:\ gespeichert werden

Artikel.xsd:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<schema xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" targetNamespace="http://www.example.org/Artikel" xmlns:tns="http://www.example.org/Artikel" elementFormDefault="qualified">
    <complexType name="ArtikelDataset">
    	<sequence>
    		<sequence minOccurs="1" maxOccurs="unbounded"><element name="id" type="int"/><element name="preis" type="float"/><element name="bezeichnung" type="string"/></sequence>
    	</sequence>
    </complexType>
    <element name="ArtikelDataset" type="tns:ArtikelDataset"/>
</schema>
```

Demnach gebe ich in der cmd folgendes ein:
scomp -out c:\Artikel.jar c:\Artikel.xsd

Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung IOException: cannot run prohgram xmlbeans-2.4.0\bin\javac CreateProcess error=2

Verstehe also nicht wieso er javac im aktuellen Ordner aufrufen will. Der Pfad zum jdk 1.6\bin ist unter umgebungsvariable PATH eingetragen also sollte javac doch gefunden werden?

Für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## danielandross (26. April 2009)

Hallo,

hab das erste problem selbst gelöst: Jeder Aufruf von scomp muss wohl im jdk\bin Verzeichnis stattfinden. Das ist zwar ziemlich restriktiv aber wenn mann es mal weiß 

Zu meinem nächsten problem:
Ich habe mich entschieden das eclipse xmlbeans plugin zu verwenden. HAbe also dieses installiert und meine xsd in das Project geladen. Konnte so einfach durch das Kontextmenü die .java Dateien erzeugen. Mein Problem ist nur, dass in eclipse die xmlbeans eigenen Klassen nicht gefunden werden.
Welche dateien müssen wo liegen, dass ich die XMLBEANS jars in eclipse verwenden kann?
Ich habe schon Classpath Verweise angelegt wie es im Getting Started von XMLBEANS stand.
Was muss ich also machen?
Sorry für die dumme anfänger-frage.


----------

